# Mechanical Filter Foam for Sump



## richd (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is there any particular type of foam that you need to use for mechanical filtration? I am planning my new tank setup at the minute and need custom shape/size foam to go in my sump.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Keleborn (Aug 26, 2013)

You might check this out: Open Cell Foam - Filter Media


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I prefer aquaclear sponges.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Poret Pricelist


----------



## richd (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank for the replies. I should have pointed out that I am UK based... Not sure how big the UK contingent is on here? You have certainly given me something to go on though.


----------

